# 2015 Honda Civic SI Sedan - Advise needed!



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey folks, just bought a 2015 Civic SI Sedan and quickly realized that the stock stereo needed to go. Unfortunately I don't currently have built in navigation so that is a big ticket item in the new head unit to be installed. I'd like to keep all steering wheel functionality and possibly even USB function (under the stock radio - in front of the shifter). I've been out of mobile audio for quite a few years so I'm completely lost right about now. I have no idea what I need to buy to get total integration so any help would be appreciated.

Although, I did do a little digging and I think this would be the correct dash kit. Can anyone confirm this? Radio Replacement Interface Steering SWC Module with Dash Kit for Honda Civic | eBay

It seems to offer what I'm needing...

Anyway, headunit requirements. Bluetooth, OEM steering control integration, true navigation (satellite based), Phone controls, and CD playback. Can someone help me choose the right unit? I also plan on adding aftermarket door speakers and maybe a sub later on so the unit's connectivity abilities are very welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Also, one more question. It seems the above dash kit has a pocket... I can't see anywhere on the listing that states it accepts double din... even though it sure looks like it can/will. I've asked the seller but hope that one of you might know as well. I def. need the double-din for a full sized display.


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

i have a 2014 civic lx.
that kit is kinda high dollar and it don't have the carbon fiber look of the si.if you go aftermarket all you need is power ground and illumination.you car has a 360 watt premium stereo standard.i suggest door adaptors for the front doors and this link has all the info you or a good installer will need.


Here is information to help anyone who is thinking about upgrading the "Premium Audio System" Navigation (and Non-Navigation) stereo in their Civic EX & EX-L Coupe and Si Sedan/Coupe. The "Premium Audio System" featured the external 360-watt amplifier with 7 speaker system, including a subwoofer. The premium audio system is pretty awful. The subwoofer and amplifier are useless. The amplifier is flawed because it has the frequency crossovers built-in for the front tweeters, rear speakers, and subwoofer. If you replace the speakers and keep the factory amplifier, you still get poor sound because of the internal crossovers in the amplifier. The solution is to remove the factory amplifier, speakers, and the subwoofer. The best part of the premium system is the head unit, because it is unpowered with pre-amp level outputs for the front, rear, and subwoofer. Most posts I read about stereo upgrades recommended a line out converter, even on the premium audio system, but an LOC is not necessary with the premium audio system. Since the head unit is unpowered, you do not need a line out converter. All you need to do is splice the factory speaker output wiring and convert them to RCA plugs to feed directly into an aftermarket amplifier. You can do this for the front, rear, and subwoofer outputs from the Premium Audio System head unit (Navigation and Non-Navigation). You do need an amplifier that is compatible with differential balanced outputs. JL Audio and Infinity make amps that accept differential balanced inputs.

This type of stereo upgrade is even easier by utilizing the 24-pin connector at the factory amplifier because it has the pre-amp level speaker outputs, subwoofer pre-amp level output, and amplifier remote turn-on lead from the Premium Audio head unit all in one harness. This is the harness you can use to splice the speaker and subwoofer wires to RCA plugs to feed directly into an aftermarket amp, including the remote turn-on lead. You can also use the 18-pin connector at the factory amplifier to feed those wires to the aftermarket amplifier speaker outputs. Then use the factory wiring to connect new speakers in the factory locations, and run a new wire to the aftermarket subwoofer installed in the trunk. 

This was the type of upgrade I had done in my Civic EX-L Coupe with Premium Audio Navi. I wanted to keep the Navigation head unit because it offered all the features I needed and I wanted to retain the factory look and retain the audio information on the i-MID screen.
The JL Audio XD700/5 amplifier is perfect for the Civic. It is a 5 channel amp that accepts differential balanced inputs, and fits nicely under the passenger seat. It also has a subwoofer input. It offers plenty of power at 75w RMS for the front and rear, and 300w RMS for the subwoofer. The shop removed the factory amp and converted the wiring to RCA plugs and fed the pre-amp level speaker and subwoofer outputs directly into the amp. I can use the factory subwoofer level adjustment to control the level of the aftermarket subwoofer. The front and rear speakers are the Focal Integration series. The front speakers are 6 1/2 inch components and the rear speakers are 6 1/2 two-ways. The factory subwoofer was removed from the rear deck.The door and rear deck speakers are under the factory grilles since they are entire panels. The sound is incredible and everything works as intended.

The same upgrade can be done with the Non-Navigation Premium system. Here is the link for the wiring diagram for the Non-Navigation Premium Audio System. (At the end of this post, after the pictures, is the wiring diagram for the Navigation head unit and factory amplifier. It is attached as a PDF file.)

2012 Civic Audio Wiring Guide & Pinouts For Factory Radio | 9th Generation Honda Civic Forum

The 24-pin A-connector is the same for both the Navigation and Non-Navigation Premium head units. The E-connector is different, but the subwoofer wires are the same color. The Navigation E-connector is a 16-pin connector and the Non-Navigation E-connector is an 8-pin connector. The pre-amp level subwoofer output on the Navigation unit is E3 Pink and E11 Blue for Sub+ and Sub-. The pre-amp level subwoofer output on the Non-Navigation unit is E5 Pink and E7 Blue for Sub+ and Sub-. The external amplifiers are the same for Navigation and Non-Navigation Premium Audio units, so you can use the A and B harness connectors at the amplifier to splice into the factory wiring to feed an aftermarket amp. If you have a Non-SI sedan or LX coupe with the standard 160-watt audio system, then both Navi and Non-Navi systems have a powered head unit with high-level speaker outputs, and no subwoofer output. Those systems require a Line Out Converter for an aftermarket amp, or an amp that can accept high-level speaker inputs (most do, including the JL Audio XD700/5). The Premium Audio System has the benefit of having pre-amp level outputs and the subwoofer output, making an upgrade very easy.
The shop loved having the wiring diagram because it was dead-on accurate.it was a big help!


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome, thanks so much for the extensive write-up. Unfortunately the main reason for starting this thread is because my stock headunit does NOT have navigation and I'm wanting an aftermarket unit that does. Therefor I'm still at the same spot of needing a recommendation for a head unit that does what I want/need. But now that you mention it, yes I'd still like to retain some kind of i-MID information, but truthfully I don't think the i-MID on mine really does anything at all. It displays source selection when choosing the button on the steering wheel, but other than that it's mainly just vehicle diagnostic stuff and some kind of "performance data". Nothing to do with the audio at all really.

So again, thanks for your recommendation, but money isn't really an object in regards to the head unit and installation/wiring kit so anyone's best suggestions are still welcome. Also, note that I realize the kit I linked to isn't carbon fiber, though I do plan on having it professionally painted before installation. Most likely black high gloss.


----------



## Jay Mack (Nov 22, 2016)

"This type of stereo upgrade is even easier by utilizing the 24-pin connector at the factory amplifier because it has the pre-amp level speaker outputs, subwoofer pre-amp level output, and amplifier remote turn-on lead from the Premium Audio head unit all in one harness. This is the harness you can use to splice the speaker and subwoofer wires to RCA plugs to feed directly into an aftermarket amp, including the remote turn-on lead. You can also use the 18-pin connector at the factory amplifier to feed those wires to the aftermarket amplifier speaker outputs. Then use the factory wiring to connect new speakers in the factory locations, and run a new Wire to the aftermarket subwoofer installed in the trunk. "

Can anyone elaborate on this paragraph? How does one utilize the 24 pin connector? How do you splice wires to RCA plugs?


----------



## Jay Mack (Nov 22, 2016)

This is a good thread is recently stumbled across, I'd like to keep going with it.

When 1styearsi says: "The solution is to remove the factory amplifier, ..." Does he mean actually remove it or just bypass it with respect to the audio signals? I wouldn't want to lose the steering wheel controls or the telephone voice communication. I wonder if the steering wheel controls turn up the amp or the head unit directly.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the steering wheel controls seem to turn up the headunit, hince why the stock radio has the outputs fro front rear and sub but no data connection..just remote turn on like we use in aftermarket audio.

I'd like to recommend the pioneer nex 8100 or similar because its a classy looking unit and does everything you want and more. even the pioneer 5200 double din would work but I don't like the form factor of its screen as much.


----------



## Jay Mack (Nov 22, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> the steering wheel controls seem to turn up the headunit, hince why the stock radio has the outputs fro front rear and sub but no data connection..just remote turn on like we use in aftermarket audio.
> 
> I'd like to recommend the pioneer nex 8100 or similar because its a classy looking unit and does everything you want and more. even the pioneer 5200 double din would work but I don't like the form factor of its screen as much.


I see that unit. Very nice. I might just do it. I think you have to add on a rear camera and steering wheel controls.


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

Jay Mack said:


> I see that unit. Very nice. I might just do it. I think you have to add on a rear camera and steering wheel controls.


For any aftermarket HU you'll have to add a module to keep steering wheel controls, think it's like $50 or something. Rear camera you'll have to add too obviously, kind of a pain to install though.

Who cares about nav anyway though, you've got a gps in your pocket. Just use google maps and have your phone connected via bluetooth.


----------

